# Peering into Unclear Water........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This afternoon after work I stopped by the Pensacola Beach Pier to get a little therapy and look for a Pompano. I got to the pier and paid my addmission then walked out onto the pier only to see the water was stirred up and not muddy but not clear at all, so lets say it was very stained with a sandy silt. 

I walked out to the second sand bar and looked around only to see spanish pretty much everywhere. Not wanting to loose a jig everytime I put one in the water I backed back up toward the beach and stopped shy of the best spot due to someone else being in the best spot to see fish coming down the beach, so I just stopped a little bit deeper and hoped to do my best at seeing a fish. Not long after I arrived the angler that was in the best spot left to go do something else and I asked if he had seen any Pompano? He replied, Yes, but they wouldn't eat. 

I assumed the perch that he left and waited only a few minutes before seeing a small group of fish coming down the beach just outside the breakline. I cast to the group and they acted as if I offended them, scattered and left toward deeper water. It was only a few minutes before I seen the second batch of fish and I did the same and they did the same. I waited and seen the third pod of fish and they again did not like what I had planned to make them excited. This is getting pretty frustrating. 

After only a short wait I see four fish coming down the breakline and all of them look very nice. I cast well in front of their path and wait for them to come upon my waiting jig as it sits still on the sandy bottom. It takes more decipline than I have have to watch but I command myself to not move the jig until the fish are close enough in thier approach to see it trying to escape them. I wait for what seems to be forever for the four Pompano to approach the lifeless jig which in reality was only 25ft. Finally after all the punishment I could take, I felt the four Pompano would see the Jig move if I moved it, and I took the chance and bounced the fake Pink morsal one small bounce. All four of the large Pompano changed thier attitude from casual to fired up, and all at the same time. I bounced the little pink jig again hoping to connect but it wasn't there, again and it wasn't there. Now I am looking at Four large Pompano swarming around a little pink jig that I very much want one of them to be fooled by and I am only connected to the little pink jig. I, with much reserve, bounce the jig again and as it falls I feel a slight tap in the loose line as the jig falls back toward the sandy bottom, and I set up on what feels like what I had dreamed of not very much earlier when I walked out onto the pier. The fight was strong and long only to end with me looking to my fellow anglers for a net to left the trophy to me from the water below. After a short scramble by my fishing friends, a net goes down to the waters surface and a very large Pompano comes up. 

I guessed the fish around 4lbs on the pier, but when I got home I weighed her on a Boga Grip and she topped the scales just over 4.75lbs, which lands her in my top 10 Pompano ever. 

Incredible Afternoon, we should all be thankful that we live in an area where something like this can happen after work. 

I hope each that reads this gets the oppertunity to feel what I felt this afternoon.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Great read, great catch. Always good to get in some therapy.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish awesome read


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

Cool story and great fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Stud pomp Curtis! Was nice seeing you at outcast a week or two ago. I'll be on the pier alllll weekend. Maybe I'll see you there


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I've been lookin' ...*

..for that feeling ! ... !


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i love stories like this, great write up


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! Nice Pomp :thumbup:


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Fish Garbo, Love it when a plain comes together!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good read curtis and congrats man...don't be a stranger...give me a shout, would love to hear from you...


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

Thats fine one right there. Nice rod and reel as well.


----------



## firstshot (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## rv&kids (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job on the fish & report!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

nice report, love the way it was written, read more like a fishing article than a simple report. although i scratched my head for a second because i thought the title said "PEEING into unclear water" and wondered what it was about hahaha


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome read thanks Garbo....very nice pompano:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

It's nice when you can eat the salt water therapy too:thumbsup:

That a FAT one for sure!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing beats a fine presentation ;-)
Well done on all accounts Curtis!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

What were you doing in unclear water???


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh peeRing.... my bad


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i always read your awesome stories before i see the picture. great story once again


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

good read , this post help me thru the storm that knocked out my power .


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pomp Curtis! Sight fishing is so much more rewarding then just hoping something bites... I havent been pomp fishing yet this year, that was the motivation I needed =)


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pomp, i need to get my first of the year soon!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Great report ..... keep em coming.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

good story, real nice fish, and nice setup....i'm overcome with jealousy every time I see a VS!:thumbup:


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Good story and NICE fish! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Linda said:


> Nice pomp Curtis! Sight fishing is so much more rewarding then just hoping something bites... I havent been pomp fishing yet this year, that was the motivation I needed =)


 

*I agree completely Linda. I would rather Sight fish one than get a limit blind casting. I will take it a step further and say I would much rather see and cast to one fish than a school. To see one fish and go "One on One" with him and fool him is as good as it gets. To throw to a school and see them all get fired up and you know one is going to eat no matter what you do, is not as rewarding as fooling a finicky single that is going to inspect everything you do before she eats. *


*Dang, that gets me fired up just thinking about it. *



.


----------

